# I'm here too!!!



## shiver (May 22, 2008)

Emagin my surprise when I start surfing the web becasue I think that horse.com doesn't like me because I'm on vaction. I started surfing the web and found some members at another forum and found out that horse.com doesn't like anyone right now. lol

Hi everyone. I'm shiver. I guess at somepoint in the past I created a user name and have visted here before. i don't remember though. I have 1 horse and am looking forward to talking with everyone.

Oh and I can't spell and it doesn't help that I am on a laptop right now that I technically don't know how to use.


----------



## Equine_Woman (Jul 19, 2008)

Yay!! Glad you found us!!! It feels like Christmas a bit today with everyone finding us here!! Yay!!!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Welcome Shiver! I am loving this new group, I hope you all stick around!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum. 
Have fun posting!


----------



## JackieB (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey, Shiver! Great to see you here.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey There! Welcome to the Forum!

Happy posting!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## TopFeature (Jul 24, 2008)

Yay! Found some people.... :lol:


----------



## rums_mom (Jul 22, 2008)

Good morning!
Are you back from vacay? How'd it go? You will have to give us the full details with picts of course, new forum ......same rules as old forum. LOL! :roll:


----------



## VAHorseGurl (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey Shiver.. Nice to see you could join us.  Hope the vacation went well. 

~Kerri & Pete


----------



## shiver (May 22, 2008)

I am sorta back from vaction. We thought that the Hurrican was going to casue us a problem. No that wasn't what went wrong. 

We made it home saftly!! But when we got home we discovered we had some visitors when we where away!!! FLEAS!!! Before we left for Va-K we had treated the dog and the cats. But when we came home I guess they had over run the house. 

We droped everything and left after only being home 20 minutes. The girls ran out of the house with no shoes and we left the suitcases sitting there. 

We have stayed in a hotel the last 2 nights until the bug guy could come and spray and bomb. We have just returned home and things are better. 

I have a ton of pictures to share with everyone. I have been lerking here and at another forum for the last few days. I'm a little overwehelmed by everything and with the forum down I feel misplaced. Please before with me and I will give a full update soon. Hopefully tonight.


----------



## Gaited07 (Jul 25, 2008)

Well hello Shiver, JackiB, Equine, and all the rest of us refugee's from Horse.com

Shiver, I understand about the being on vacation and coming back with lots of pictures and stories to share and no forum to post on. I got back from Cali the 19th of July and got the same notice as everyone else. 

I'm like the rest of the gang, getting use to all the different things this forum has to offer. So far I reallly like the fact that I don't have to fool with my pics to post them. Not to mention some very interesting topics.

Oh, by the way, Welcome back


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey Shiver!
Welcome to the HF! Have fun and enjoy posting!


----------

